# fledgling collection



## heartichoke (Mar 31, 2008)

Haha, not a lot of MAC, but I'm working on it! Here's my feeble start...







Some details:

Lipstick and Glosses:




Left to Right: Body Shop Lip Scuff (not exactly a lip stick/gloss, but oh well), Sephora Maniac Lipstick #1, Rimmel Lipstick in Redhot and Latina, NYX Round Lipstick in Topaz, Tea Rose and B52, MAC Lipstick in Snob and Lollipop Lovin', 3D Glass in Lightswitch, Lipglass in Prrr, POP! Lip Smoothie in Pink
Bottom: Avon Ultra Color Rich Lipgloss in Pink Punch and Nude Peach

Blush:




Top Row: Milani Blush in Mai Tai, L'oreal HIP Blushing Creme in Thrilled
Bottom Row: JANE Blush in Blushing Earth, Urban Decay Afterglow Blush in Fetish

Eyeshadows:




NYX Palettes #9, 35, 3, and 11; LA Colors Metallic Eyeshadow Palette in Soiree and Unforgettable; L'oreal HIP Pigment in Valiant and Fiery; Milani Runway Eyes in Royalty and Leaf Green; L'oreal HIP Shadow Duo in Showy; Urban Decay Liquid Metal Eyes in Palladium; MAC Pigment in Your Ladyship (pressed)

And, last but not least, my meager MAC offerings...




Pigment samples in: Blue, Golden Olive, Viz-a-Violet, Pinked Mauve, Your Ladyship, and Golden Lemon
Teknakohl liner in Earthline
Lippies: Lightswitch, Prrr, Snob, Lollipop Lovin'
Paintpot in Rubenesque
Your Ladyship pressed pigment

And I also have great organizational skills! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









thanks for looking...


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Very nice start of this beautiful addictionJ


----------



## anaibb (Mar 31, 2008)

A great start (but missing some organization!)


----------



## Hilly (Mar 31, 2008)

nice stuff!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 31, 2008)

Awesome start to your collection!!  Just wait until your addiction becomes full-blown!!


----------

